# USB port failure on HP pavilion dv4000



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi, everyone.

I have a strange, recurring problem with my HP laptop. I'm using a wireless mouse that plugs into the USB ports because I absolutely cannot stand the trackpad. The mouse is a Microsoft Optical Mouse 3000. It works most of the time. I actually really like it.

But after a while, the USB port just dies. The light goes out on the mouse receiver, and it stops working (obviously). Sometimes this happens after several hours of operation, sometimes a minute or so after boot-up. Once the port goes out, no other USB device will work there either. Since I don't own many other USB devices that would be used for hours on end, I can't be sure if they would also fail... but my flash drive doesn't have this problem.

If I swap the receiver to the other USB port, it will usually work... anywhere from a few minutes to a few hours. But it will eventually go down, too.

After one or both ports have stopped working, the computer will no longer shut down on its own, and I have to take it down by holding down the power button for several seconds - not graceful, I know, but the "Windows is shutting down" screen will stick around for 12+ hours, so it's not going to go down on its own.

_Usually_ a reboot will restore the function of both USB ports. But not always.

Does anyone know what this is about? It's really annoying. Thanks for your help.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

I would start by waiting until the mouse dies and then plugging in another device right after like the flash drive. See what happens.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

I've tried that - it doesn't work. Once the light on the mouse receiver goes out, the USB port is dead until reboot.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Just a question. When it gets stuck on the Windows is shutting down screen, does the mouse work, or is it frozen?


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmmm... I'll have to check next time it goes down (which, naturally, it hasn't since posting here). I'm not even sure there's a cursor on that screen, is there? During "normal" operation after the mouse is dead, the track pad cursor still functions, if that's getting at the same issue.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The reason I was asking is because I recently worked on a computer in the shop that would also hang at shutdown, and there the mouse froze. That was fixed with a Windows Update. Hopefully we can at least fix that issue.

Just to rule out the mouse, does it do this on another computer?


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

Good question. I'll use it at work today and see. Of course, if it work for hours, that's not a particularly useful result.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

Two hours in and still working. I'm not sure how long to run this experiment before deciding that it "works" on the desktop.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Shut it down from the start menu and make sure the touchpad is working. You don't have to wait for the USB port to fail.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

- The wireless mouse worked all day on my desktop at work.

- The trackpad cursor worked throughout shutdown... but so did the wireless mouse cursor, so nothing had gone wrong.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

So it hangs at shutdown still but the mouse works?

Do you see any yellow or red !'s in device manager?


----------



## jmoutray (Jul 30, 2007)

Same problem. Found this on HP support website.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00035365&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=500248&rule=29999&lang=en

I will try this tonight.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks! I just did that for all of my USB Roots, and we'll see what happens.

By the way - it hung on shutdown two days ago, and at that time the trackpad cursor also froze. Is that a sign of a different problem?

Edit to add: No warnings in device manager.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Run Windows Update. Download all the updates it suggests except for the following:

Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Media Player 11
Remote Desktop Connection terminal


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

So, I *thought* this problem was solved... we went several days without the port freezing once we turned off the power monitor options. But it went down again last night, and took the trackpad with it on shutdown. I'm doing the Windows Update steps now.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

And the USB ports have gone down twice today, after applying all those Windows Updates.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I think the problem is with the hardware and it will be very expensive to repair.

Take a look at one of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817112101


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

Is it possible that it's from overheating? It's the side of the laptop with the USB ports that gets hottest.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I don't think so. Post the temps from NHC Personal if you think temps are an issue.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

CPU Temp varies from 75 to 85 C
HD Temp is less than 35 C


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Those are a problem. Set the power scheme in XP to Portable/Laptop and see if the temps improve. Also, open up the bottom panel and use a can of compressed air to blow out the dust in the laptop.

I would also look into a cooling pad. These are some good ones:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834999336
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835192013


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

The power scheme is already set to laptop. I'll pick up some compressed air.

Edit: Or not. I have some air, but I apparently don't know how to open the back panel. Is there an online manual somewhere? One of the screws is already stripped, too. That could make it tricky.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

So, I still haven't figured out how to get the case open. I took out all the screws I could find, but it still wouldn't budge.

I made do with blasting air through the vents that I could see. Thing is, I have no idea if it worked, because the 3 Temp monitoring programs I've got all report different results. (All temps are in C)
Speedfan says HD0 33, Temp 1 39 and Temp 2 26.
Mobilemeter says HD0 33, Temp 1 63 and Temp 2 47.
Notebook Hardware Control says HD 33, but can no longer read the CPU temp.

Edit: On reboot, Speedfan now says 73 and 47. Sounds like it's still running hot to me. Anyone know how to open up a Pavilion?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

MobileMeter is likely right. Thats better, but it is still a little high.

You might have to snap out the bottom panels. Try to find out if there is a specific place that is still attached. Post a picture of the bottom if you have a digital camera.


----------



## jmoutray (Jul 30, 2007)

I took off the CPU/heat sink cover with an extremely small hex wrench. I found heat sink was clogged with lint, which was causing it to overheat.

(I just bought this laptop from another individual, well my mom did actually).

After I changed the USB Power settings as per HP recommendation (see previous post), the mouse still stops working, but noticeably less frequently.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What are the temps now?


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

So, I didn't ever succeed in getting the back panel off, because that screw is completely stripped. But I did manage to shine a flashlight through the vents, and there's no evidence of any more dust in there. The CPU is still running hot.

Can you recommend any other cooling pads? The two that you've linked here are out of stock. Any thoughts on http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834998323, which is well-rated at newegg?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks good, but I haven't personally used it. Is the Bytec one also out of stock? Usually that one is in.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

Yup, the bytec one has been out for the past week. If it's that superior, I can wait for it to come back in. Or look elsewhere for it. But I thought I'd see if there were others that were as good.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The airflow on it is so much higher than other cooling pads I have seen that it is much more effective even though it is noisy and not very comfortable on the lap.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

Not sure why the double post there... but anyway. I never have it on my lap, so that's not a problem. I guess I'll wait for the bytec to show up again.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

Right... so, the bytecc cooler has arrived. Mobilemeter now reports the temps as 53, 39 and 28. It FEELS cooler on the underside. Are those temps reasonable?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes. Those temps are good.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

Excellent. Now let's see if that helps that ACTUAL problem of USB failure.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

So, I've had no USB failures since getting the cooling pad. I suppose I can't be *certain* that overheating was the USB problem, but it sure looks likely. I think we can safely call this one solved. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Glad its working now. :smile:


----------



## amsmp (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] USB port failure on HP pavilion dv4000*

Hi guys!

Just wanted to add this: I also have an HP Pavilion laptop (dv4085EA) and I'm having EXACTLY the same problem zebedee described. I'm running Linux (Kubuntu 7.04), so the problem cannot be Windows-specfic.

I just read this thread and I'm now heading to the nearest pc hardware store to get myself a laptop cooler.

Finally I have a reasonable hope of solving my USB ports problem. After I install my laptop cooler I'll let you know if that made a difference in my case.

Alex


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] USB port failure on HP pavilion dv4000*

Good luck. You might also want to take a look at this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/803597-post9.html

Make sure you get a cooling pad that is metal (preferably aluminum) and has at least two fans.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] USB port failure on HP pavilion dv4000*

Err... maybe we were a little too quick to call this solved. It's back with a vengeance. Now, when I boot up there's at least a 50% chance that the USB mouse won't work in either port. In addition, it's only a matter of time before it shuts down even if it does come up on boot. I'm running the Bytecc cooler off the USB port, so it's definitely still giving power. Mobmeter lists the temps as 50, 37 and 26, which seems like it's unlikely to be causing the problem. Sorry to resurrect a dead topic!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] USB port failure on HP pavilion dv4000*

When the mouse dies or doesn't work, does it at least receive power? What happens if you plug it into the Y-cable on the Bytecc cooler?


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] USB port failure on HP pavilion dv4000*

It's hard to say if the mouse is getting power, but I think it is... there's a green light on the USB port that is on when the mouse is working. When it stops working, it flashes once each time you plug it in, and then goes out. And the same things happens in the Y-cable... it works for a while, but eventually dies. And the cooling fans are still going, so THAT's definitely still getting power.


----------



## amsmp (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I have to say that after trying the "cooler" approach I got some pretty good results: everything worked fine... for a while...

After a few days, even with the cooler, I got the same problem back.
And this time it got worst!

Here's what happens now (you're gonna love this!) : when I turn on my Pavilion dv4000 it doesn't boot at all! Unless... unless I grab the lid (the monitor) and pull it just a tiny bit towards me, like if I wanted to close the lid. By doing this the boot process goes on, but I have to keep holding (making a slight pressure towards closing) the lid.

At some point, if I *slowly* let got of the lid the pc will eventually keep on working (but, of course, without USB ports). After a successful boot, I open a document (any document) and type. If I move the lid the image on the screen (windows, mouse cursor, text, etc.) will just freeze while I type, i.e., what I type does not show up in the screen. If after that I readjust the lid my making that slight pressure towards closing, the text I typed suddenly appears!

This works like this in Linux, in Windows I just get a Blue-Screen-Of-Death the moment I first move the lid.

A guy at a "PC Service" store told me this series of laptops from HP has a major hardware design flaw which causes all kinds of "bad" simptoms like the ones we're experiencing. The solution is usually the replacement of the motherboard :4-thatsba! Which is very expensive if the guarantee has already expired (like in my case!  )

End result: I'm considering getting myself a MacBook !

If you have any nicer solutions please tell me!

Thanks!


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

Hoo, boy. I've been having boot problems, too - but they seemed to be related to the USB failure, so I didn't have a separate thread on the subject. Mind you, I don't have BSOD, but I do have Black Screen of Not Booting. This isn't good news. Thanks for checking back in, though!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It sounds like the display is going out now. You should still be able to use an external monitor.

I will check back when I get home as I have to go now.


----------



## amsmp (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi guys!

Just found info on the web about this issue. Hopefully it will bring some closure to this subject. Unfortunately, not a nice closure, I guess. Here's what I found:

"Known problem with hp dv4000 series motherboards and HP fails to service customers

I've tracked down the problem which is with the motherboard and is known to HP however my warranty expired in December. I notified HP of the problem, they promised to send a box for an RMA however failed to do anything and that was during the Christmas season, right before my warranty expired. Is my warranty still valid since I contact HP before the issue or must I seek help elsewhere? This is the 2nd time HP has completely dropped the ball, the first time being the "rebate" that didn't exist.

The problem is described as:

* http://www.notebookforums.com/thread178802.html
* http://www.computing.net/hardware/wwwboard/forum/43815.html
* http://ask.metafilter.com/50153/
*http://www.duxcw.com/yabbse/index.php?board=6;action=display;threadid=20055
* http://www.computing.net/hardware/wwwboard/forum/43815.html
* http://www.aqstech.com/hp5.html

"

That's it. Read these articles and you'll be elucidated. We are not alone with this problem with the dv4000s.

Good luck!

Alex


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

Dang! TheMatt had suggested it was a mother board problem on page 1, but I was hoping to work around it. Three or four days ago, I ordered the PCMCIA-USB card from a link on page 1... I'll post back when I see if it works.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If the problem with the motherboard is isolated specifically to the connection from the USB controller to the ports, then the PCMCIA USB card should fix it.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

3 days in with the PCMCIA USB card, and not a single freeze of the port OR of the computer in general (which I always suspected was linked to the USB going down). Even if it's just less frequent, it's a LOT less frequent.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Good to hear. Post back in a couple days again how the computer is running.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

So far so good. No crashes of any kind since the PCMCIA card went in. I'm still running the cooling fan off the original USB ports, but I'm running my flash drive and my mouse off the PCMCIA. I recommend this solution to anyone else having this problem!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Glad its fixed. :smile:


----------



## MHollem (Nov 30, 2007)

I was having these problems as well. I opened the laptop up and resoldered what I could reach of the 3 ICs under the PCMCIA slot and have not had a problem since. Not requiremened for the weak of heart this thing is a pain to take apart and the ICs have very small connections. :wave:


----------



## jmoutray (Jul 30, 2007)

I had problems where USB ports would quit working randomly--required reboot to get working again.

Took apart laptop and inspected. I did not notice anything obvious (after all, I am a software engineer).

After putting back together, it didn't even start. So I remembered a post saying to put pressure just above the touchpad. And, voila!

So I took it apart again and figured out that putting just a little pressure on the corner of the fw82801fbm chip caused the system to respond. So I put in a little vinyl bumper to put pressure on the corner of this chip.

It has been rock solid for 3 weeks, USB ports and all. I'm debating sending this circuit board somewhere to have it resoldered. (I got quotes from various places between $35 and $350.) I might just wait until problems recur.

Anyone have their chip resoldered? If so, where and how much?


----------



## jmoutray (Jul 30, 2007)

Been over a year now and still working great. Took it apart once to inspect the bumper a few months ago. Just indented real good where it contacts the chip. No problems.

FYI.


----------



## Chilli (Mar 5, 2009)

jmoutray said:


> I had problems where USB ports would quit working randomly--required reboot to get working again.
> 
> Took apart laptop and inspected. I did not notice anything obvious (after all, I am a software engineer).
> 
> ...


jmoutray, could you be more specific about which corner of the chip have you pushed down and how huge the plastic bumper was? I completed the same procedure about a week ago pushing down all upper half of the chip with thick foam but still ocassionaly get the old problems (although much less frequently).


----------



## jmoutray (Jul 30, 2007)

1/2" thick vinyl bumper Image

If you're sitting at the laptop, it's the far left corner.

I've taken it apart a couple times since then to fix the power connector. Cord had to be jiggled just right to get power. I was able to push the little tab from the inside to bend it out. Worked like a champ.

Anyway, haven't had a single problem with lockups since I put the bumper (must be going on 2 years by now!)

jmoutray


----------



## ailurophile (Dec 10, 2010)

I had this problem with my DV4000 - USB ports stop working until reboot; freezing but can unfreeze by pressing in some spots or lifting by left side of screen, etc. I recently had it repaired by Joe at aqstech for $119 + shipping (total was around $145 I think) and now it's working perfectly He specializes in manufacturer-defect repairs and knows how to deal with this one. [url]http://www.aqstech.com/hp5.html[/URL]
see also my post at
[url]http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-stuck-often-strange-behaviour-492394.html[/URL]


----------

